
Sunscreen enters bloodstream after just one day of use - plessthanpt05
https://www.cnn.com/2019/05/06/health/sunscreen-bloodstream-fda-study/index.html
======
ryanchoi
The four ingredients here (avobenzone, oxybenzone, ecamsule and octocrylene)
seem to be specific to chemical* sunscreens, as opposed the sunscreens that
are "physical" like Titanium dioxide/zinc oxide based ones.

They're like the ones in the Hawaii ban on some otc sunscreens (on oxybenzone
and octinoxate) because those two chemicals appear to be particularly bad for
coral reefs or something.

Then again, there is ofc the issue of nanoscale particles on your face passing
through your own skin, but that sounds like it applies for a lot of modern
makeup anyways. And for that, I take it cosmetics R&D people already have
something on this...(?)

(*Chemical/physical sunscreens are categorized by their uv protection
mechanisms: the former type generally uses organic compounds to absorb uv, the
latter type uses inorganic compounds to generally just reflect/scatter, to
loosely put it)

------
unicornporn
There's a tried and tested alternative to these products: clothes and a hat. I
think more people should give it a try.

~~~
whymsicalburito
As a very fair skinned person, this suggestion is laughable. Clothes and a hat
are not an alternative to sunscreen, you just can't get the protection
coverage that you can with lotion.

~~~
javagram
Do you burn through long sleeves and pants?

There are clothes marketed as 45 or 60 UPF and even blue denim jeans
supposedly are equivalent to 166 SPF.

Wearing long sleeves, long pants, and a wide-brimmed hat and shoes it seems
like sunscreen would only be needed for hands and neck.
[https://outdoors.stackexchange.com/a/1238](https://outdoors.stackexchange.com/a/1238)

Not practical for swimming unless you’re wearing a wetsuit of course but
depending on weather conditions I do find long sleeves, pants, and a good hat
can be practical for outdoor activity like hiking instead of sunscreen
everywhere.

~~~
jaytaylor
Also won't work well to protect your face from the UV reflection while skiing.
Spring skiing in particular is often too warm to comfortable wear a full face
mask.

------
brimstedt
I don't really get the sun screen deal.

For millions of years, weve walked more or less naked. Now we need sun screen
even on cloudy days in winter?

I never use sun screen and I never have problems.

Are there any reliable studies made?

~~~
magduf
1) People in sunny climates evolved darker skin. When they migrated to places
like Scandinavia, their ancestors evolved light skin. Now people live all over
and migrate readily, and don't want to wait for their ancestors to evolve skin
to match the climate.

2) Prehistoric people had low life expectancies, so if they died of melanoma
at age 45, it wasn't a big deal, or they never got to die of melanoma because
they were killed by a wild animal or an infection before then. Now people
expect to live to an old age, don't have problems with wild animals or wars
with neighboring tribes (at least in developed nations), they have antibiotics
and neosporin and band-aids to avoid infection from minor wounds, and don't
want to die of melanoma.

------
gubbrora
Tldr "So, should you stop using sunscreen? Absolutely not, experts say"

~~~
bencollier49
Lot of money in the sunscreen business.

